# Should I Invest in an Xbox one/PS 4?



## Arnab (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello, 

I was just going to buy a Brand new GTX 1070 Rog strix few days back, but Something stuck in my mind and I stopped! 

#I play Fifa and some other popular multiplayer games online where i experience Lag inspite of having a good Connection. 
Now, by any chance this is connected to my Platform ? (PC,windows) and it can be overcome by changing to Console like Xbox one ? 

# Will I continue to get same graphics even after few years of buying a console? Unlike our PC where we have to change GFX card for better visual experince. 

# what are the advantages shifting to a Console ? 

Is it worth Buying? 

*I am very seriously pondering over this matter  and looking forward to great replies that can help me choosing the best*


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 19, 2016)

If u can afford 3k for a game, a big led tv,  and have good net then go for it.
Else go for a good graphics card for pc. 
Lag is for net connection or poor gfx card. for gfx card u can try  1060. i have one of evga playing doom at 60 fps.


----------



## avanildutta (Oct 19, 2016)

Well pc is the best option. i.e.  gfx card upgrade undoubted.. Ping will be same for a console & pc for the same net connection atm.. Either one you wish to use.. But if you have to choose between ps4 & xbone.. Ps4 it is hands down. And if you or anyone goes for console,  its better to buy used games from IVG or olx or various other sites like salepundit, etc. Play it if you dont like sell it.. But in your case i would consider getting a gfx card.. Gtx 1060 6gb is a damn good card for 1080p.. And gtx 1070 is a beast and vfm if you can squeeze it a bit further. Lastly xbone games are now starting to show up in win10 store and even gow4 & FH3 is currently available and more yet to come.. Hope it helps to make up your mind.. Good luck

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------

